# Are Electric Cars the Next Betamax?



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

David Booth thinks we're drinking KoolAid by believing electric cars are the future.

More...


----------



## Jason Lattimer (Dec 27, 2008)

Hey here is a surprise. Another uneducated journalist who still thinks hydrogen cars are the future.


----------



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

Oh, and what were we thinking? We were so wrong to thing EVs were the path; clearly his Journalism degree makes him so much smarter than us!


----------



## rwaudio (May 22, 2008)

The funny part is there are two common ways to use Hydrogen, one is to burn it in an ICE the other is to generate electricity (fuel cell) and use it like a battery........ in an electric car.


----------



## rochesterricer (Jan 5, 2011)

I thought Canadians were smarter than this


----------



## ElectriCar (Jun 15, 2008)

He may have been a little drunk when he wrote that. Either that or he's really ignorant about EV's and developing improvements. Today's lithium powered electrics are not your fathers lead powered local use only acid dripping inefficient electrics. No they are much better and that pales in comparison to what's coming in the next 5-10 years. 

Just last week it was announced that they have made it possible to charge a lithium battery in 2 minutes. A month or so ago a discovery was made to add 65% capacity to today's lithium batteries. Give it a few years and there'll be a 300 mile capacity battery or super caps that fit in a small space with road side recharge capability in less time than it takes to go take a leak. THEN we'll laugh at the thought of driving petroleum fueled vehicles with spark plugs, water pumps, oil changes and a plethora of complexities for emission controls etc. The electric vehicle is a simpleton in comparison and super efficient.


----------

